# Show improvement after kernel customize



## margemoosh (Oct 21, 2011)

I customized kernel and removed all unnecessary modules and reduced kernel size from 12M to 6.3M. 

Now I want to know is there any benchmark in /usr/ports/benchmark to show does this customization improve performance or not?

I want to benchmark using generic kernel and new kernel and see where and how much system performance improved.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fluca1978 (Oct 21, 2011)

I guess it depends on the optimization/customization you did. Having a smaller kernel does not mean it is faster, it simply means it is smaller. Your kernel could still have a feature (e.g., support for a file system) that you do not use and therefore that is not causing a measurable performance drop.


----------



## margemoosh (Oct 21, 2011)

fluca1978 said:
			
		

> I guess it depends on the optimization/customization you did. Having a smaller kernel does not mean it is faster, it simply means it is smaller. Your kernel could still have a feature (e.g., support for a file system) that you do not use and therefore that is not causing a measurable performance drop.



i know that.
because of that i want to know does this customization made kernel faster or not.
so which benchmarks should i use to see my kernel really improved or not?


----------



## fluca1978 (Oct 21, 2011)

Imagine you have removed the support to scsi cards from your kernel, since you don't have scsi cards on your machine. Will the new kernel be faster? No. It will be smaller.
That to say, again, that in order to benchmark your kernel you have to clearly mark what you have excluded. Usually kernel optimization does not go like this. You have to perceive an aim, e.g., using a new scheduling alghoritm, and must have a workload that you can compare between the old and new kernel. 
The simple fact that you shrink your kernel, and get the same hardware working, means your kernel is better than the older one. But in order to benchmark it, you must clearly emphasize what you changed, and before that, why you did it.


----------

